
RE: bindings and assignments (was: Re: continuations) (2003) - tosh
http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-html/msg04050.html
======
tosh
The whole thread is a thrilling read when you browse through the emails (and
notice who wrote them).

